# Moving to Cairo with boyfriend



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

We are both American. If we travel outside of Cairo will we be able to rent hotel rooms together? Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

In the past there has been no problems with foreigners sharing rooms.. but who knows if that will be the same tomorrow.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Itdepends where you go I assume.

I have friends who have been asked for their marriage certificate at hotels here in Cairo.


----------

